
MyVodafone passwords are not encrypted? - loose11
Yesterday I was at a local Vodafone store and want to have some information about my contract. For that purpose, the employee ask me for my identification password. After that he ask me a personal question belonging to my &quot;myVodafone&quot;-password. So my questions is, why can he&#x2F;she see it? Is my password not encrypted?<p>Here the twitter feed: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;vodafone_de&#x2F;status&#x2F;688312287141036032
======
opless
Knowing vodafone, it's probably not encrypted at all.

